
Blackboards in Porn - evo_9
http://blackboardsinporn.blogspot.com/
======
TrevorBurnham
I appreciated this generous interpretation of a blackboard reading "1+1=2":

> This is clearly an extremely advanced level mathematical course, focusing on
> the Peano axioms for the natural numbers which formalised mathematics in the
> late 19th century. This course would culminate with Gödel's second
> incompleteness theorem which shows that the consitency of the Peano axioms
> cannot be formalised within Peano arithmetic itself.

------
billswift
>(Why the teacher has chosen A and S is unclear; these are sometimes used in
lower case form as acceleration and distance respectively, but the
relationship between them would not then be physically correct.)

A and S are used in elementary math as Area and Side respectively, so for a
square it is correct.

